

With less pollution, Beijing's Olympic babies born heavier - superfx
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/4/29/beijing-babies-born-during-olympics-are-heavier.html

======
zmmmmm
The 95% confidence interval is 5g - 40g, which seems pretty wide to me. I
would like to know at what confidence threshold 0g lies. It seems to me that
there is a good chance this result is just random chance. Am I missing
something?

~~~
btilly
Based on the normal distribution, 0 should be somewhere around 97% confidence.
But that becomes suddenly less impressive when you consider the fact that they
looked at each month separately. So after looking at 9 numbers, they found 1
that was 1/30\. The odds of seeing THAT are over 30%!

So yes, this does seem like a chance result to me. As the saying goes, "You
torture the data until it confesses."

------
zmmmmm
The confod

------
freefrancisco
and that's how the revolution starts, those heavy babies grow up to overthrow
the communist government.

~~~
frozenport
Or unemployed factory workers!

